# MSI N1996 Video Driver Support



## SaxyLady (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a machine running Windows XP Pro, SP3 with an MSIN1996 motherboard. The video can only be set to a maximum of 800x600. I would like to find and download the appropriate video drivers for this motherboard. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I believe that is in an HP PC? OEM PC drivers should be downloaded from the PC manufacturer's site. 
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html

Their Mobo's/Bios are made to their specs and driver's can differ from the retail version of the same Mobo.


----------



## SaxyLady (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually, it is a "clone". And I did find the drivers, but the issue now is that the system BIOS does not seem to recognize the on-board video. It shows the USB stuff, the Audio, the Network, but no video. When I try to install the drivers directly, I get a "Code 10, cannot start" error.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please explain "clone"? Is the Mobo from an OEM PC? Did it ever work properly?
Where are you getting the drivers that you have tried to install?


----------



## SaxyLady (Apr 28, 2010)

The computer does not have a manufacturer's logo on it. I got the Motherboard information off of the Motherboard and went to the MSI website to download the drivers. I don't know if it ever worked properly since it was here before I got here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo's/Bios are made for the manufacturer and the driver's for a retail Mobo aren't always compatible.
I can't find any drivers for that Mobo.


----------

